# Fluval FX5 on a 75G?



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

not really a GREAT DEAL there 250 new amazon, with that said u have to know the condition and care/use that its had its not worth it if it needs parts as i paid 80 for one with no hoses etc and if i want to put it back to stock id spend as much as a new one so its something to look over and not go buckwild on. 

the smallest ive seen this on is a 40b with spraybar so a 75 should do fine. more turnover is good you just have to look out for the current of the tank has variables due to shape,layout etc.


----------



## northern_bee (Oct 15, 2011)

The price seems high for a used filter, I got mine for 220 shipped. Not including filter media. I am using it on a 90 gallon, the fish and the plants don't seem to mind it. I't quiet when running.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

For 100 in great condition, yes. Otherwise spend the 220 for new. 

Since it is so big, your bio media does not have to be the expensive crap. Pot scrubbies, biobale, lava rock, etc are all fine.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I also use on a 75. Love it.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Aquarist14 said:


> Do you think running a FX5 on a 75 gallon would be over-filtration?
> 
> I found an FX5 for $175 on craigslist, it is basically in new condition and I probably can bring him down to the $150-$160 range. As far as I know they can be up to $300 so this is a great deal.
> 
> ...


drfostersmith has 1 for 240$  the 900gph is with o ft of tubing and no media. remember thats the factory rating. depending on the length of you outtake hose and how much media you use it/the micron rating (if its 100microns or less that will halve the flow rate) your looking at 400-600gph. Almost all (if not then all of them) filters rate their flow based off the factory rating. So just remember the actual filter stocked with media and hosing will be at least half the rating. I LOVE my rena's. best bang for your buck . For this tank, an fx5 is overkill for sure. It also depends on the fish, still water/lake fish will NOT be happy in a 75g with an fx5. It will be like a whirlpool in there. But river fish, would LOVE it! My renas are dead silent. I havent had an fx5 in years so i couldnt tell you. But i have been considering getting 1. I agree 175$ is really high, not worth it unless it comes with media. Also remember to be meticulous looking for cracks on this thing. Micro bubbles could cause a problem.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, its probably a bit to much for a 75 gallon since I'm planing on doing a South American themed tank which isn't much like a fast flowing river. I'm having a lot of trouble deciding on the Rena's because the flow is drastically overrated. The flow at the factory with no media is 450 GPH but with media is reduced down to only 190 GPH. 

The recommended turnover rate is 5-6 times which would be around 400-450+ GPH. I asked my LFS owner and he told me that a Fluval 406 would be enough but I'm a bit skeptical on that. Are there any other options available?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

It is definitely overkill, but that doesn't mean it isn't worth while. I have an fx5 on my 75 g and I love it. It certainly isn't a whirlpool either. I have my filter hooked up to a Rex reactor and with two of the three trays I still have 600 gph flow rate. I timed filling up a five gallon bucket and did it in less than thirty seconds. the great thing about this set up is that you rarely ever have to clean them. My flow has stayed constant for this past year. I have only opened it up twice because I figure after six months everything needs cleaning. 

Like mentioned earlier, get a new one online. They can be found as cheap as 225 with two packages of media and free shipping.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Too much filter for a 75. I don't know who started the "planted tank needs to churn like a hot tub" trend, but it's silly.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

well its all on how its set up just like with any planted tank, you can have all the right pieces but if u dont know how to use them and set them up to do what u want then your results will 100% show. this isnt that much of a filter norm u shoot for 10x the tank size they say its 600 gph now how is that to much? 

i can see that if your making it like a hottub"current" then yes your over doing it and will likely have poor results but if thats the case its a easy fix, slow the flow rate down or use spray bars to lessen the "current" without the flow rate, when doing this it helps move any debris from going to dead zones and decaying there get it to the filter where you want it thats why were using canisters if not why not just use powerheads like korelias?

over filtering just means less time cleaning and removing crap id rather spend my time enjoying the tanks and taking pics and scaping rather than cleaning problem areas/issues. the thing i cant stress enough is setting up YOUR tank to your needs we can only give thoughts and examples but your the one that has to chose what u want/need out of a tank.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

xmas_one said:


> Too much filter for a 75. I don't know who started the "planted tank needs to churn like a hot tub" trend, but it's silly.


100% disagree. I'll never run less filtration on a tank this size ever again. 

Ever.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

I have an fx5 on my 75 with a reactor and in line heater also run a Hydor 550 per hour power head during the day and my community fish love it.

Was using a 405 and when I added the reactor I had maybe 200 gph at most had to go with something much bigger.

I think you will like the fx5, as far as noise it has a hum but nothing annoying. I have mine in my dining room though not next to my bed.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

I asked him via email and assured me that he would not be able to lower the price much. Plus the tank is in my bedroom so the noise could be a problem. 

So will an Xp4 be enough for a 75? 

How do larger tanks fare when placed on an upstairs floor? any weight problems?


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Not to hi-jack the thread, but I'm in the same boat. I'm getting ready to setup my 75 and found an FX5 on CL. I called the person selling it and he said it's only about 3 months old. He's only looking to get $175 for it. I'm thinking of offering $150.

I searched the forums and some people said an FX5 is a little much for a 75 gallon. I'm going to do a medium planted tank, low tech plants. The plants are probably going to be; Amazon swords, Wisteria, Vals, and probably some Ludwiga. I might get bashed, but I'm going to try and put the 3 convicts I have in my 29 currently into the 75 with the plants. I have 5 Java fern on a piece of driftwood in my 29 now and they don't bother those plants or dig any of the gravel. Thoughts on either subject? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ProndFarms (Sep 3, 2012)

To fuel the fire more...Why is a filter this size necessary? Years ago it was 2-3x tank volume, then it was 5x tank volume, now we are at 10x volume. I would have to believe that at some point there is some filtration redundancy.

If you are looking for flow, add a powerhead or two.

This much filtration is completely unnecessary. BUT, to answer your question, I suppose for the price it is a good deal. I still think it is extreme overkill, but nevertheless, a deal is a deal.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

ProndFarms said:


> To fuel the fire more...Why is a filter this size necessary? Years ago it was 2-3x tank volume, then it was 5x tank volume, now we are at 10x volume. I would have to believe that at some point there is some filtration redundancy.
> 
> If you are looking for flow, add a powerhead or two.
> 
> This much filtration is completely unnecessary. BUT, to answer your question, I suppose for the price it is a good deal. I still think it is extreme overkill, but nevertheless, a deal is a deal.


That is just the point, it isn't necessary, but it works great, they are cheap (I bought mine for 150 off cl with all media) to top it of it had ehiem media, with a reactor and an inline hydor heater it is absolutely perfect. Also don't have to clean it much with the little fishes I have in there.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I have 2 rena Xp-3 on my 75 gallon and find it perfect for what i need. I also feel its better to have 2 filters running rather than one big one incase one decides to stop working. You can get 2 XP-3's from Big als now for $210 shipped, using there promo code...well worth the money.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have an fx5 on my 72g and it is perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

It's either the FX5 or a 306 combined with a HOB.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

OverStocked said:


> For 100 in great condition, yes. Otherwise spend the 220 for new.
> 
> Since it is so big, your bio media does not have to be the expensive crap. *Pot scrubbies*, biobale, lava rock, etc are all fine.


Where do you buy these little guys?


----------

